# First cheese smoke (Q-view)



## jdboes (Mar 3, 2012)

Recieved my AMNPS this week so had to try some cheese.  I tried sharp cheddar, pepper jack, Gouda, extra sharp white cheddar, and fresh mozzarella.














They spent two and a half hours in the smoke.  Not a huge change in color but they smelled great.













Sealed them up and am now not so patiently waiting two weeks to try them.  Except the fresh mozzarella from what I have read on the site here it should be good to eat the next day.


----------



## ronrude (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking good.  No worries with cheese when the amnps is on the job.  The waiting is the only problem.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 3, 2012)

Now that some good looking cheeses. Now you just have to wait.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 3, 2012)

can you tell me about each cheeses flavor? My first and only chunk of cheese was a piece of provolone I aged for 6 months and smoked for 6 hours. It was quite awesome but I believe there is a fine balance between smoke & cheese. Tell me about the fresh MOZ?!  Also, what do you do with your smoked cheeses? THANKS!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 3, 2012)

ONE last Q, how long does everyone like to bloom their cheese? I'm really curious as to soft and hard cheeses.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 3, 2012)

Great looking cheese smoke. As soon as the fresh mozzarella is chilled it is ready to go. I first experienced this cheese in NY delis who make their own cheese and smoke it.

The rest of it will take 2 weeks or more.


----------



## hps6607 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks good . I need to try smoking some cheese


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 4, 2012)

looks good now the hard work waiting for 2 weeks


----------



## jdboes (Mar 5, 2012)

Well to answer your questions I am not really sure what I will do with the hard cheese once there done but I am sure it will not be hard to figure something out after I taste them. Here is what I have done with the mozzarella, some french bread, basil, pepperoni and, marinara sauce because french bread pizza never hurt anyone.







and cooked


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheese looks great and the waiting is the hardest. Now that french bread pizza looks awesome!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 6, 2012)

I may have just drooled a bit.....


----------



## herms (Mar 7, 2012)

I eat my smoked cheese quite a bit just as snacks I will slice it up for crackers or have a few chunks with a glass of beer while watching a game.  Also I have made mac and cheese, put on tacos, mixed into burger meat along with bacon, and my favorite mixing into crab and cheese stuffed shroms.


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks Great! we use the smoked prety much interchangable wherever you would have a non smoked cheese,,,,the sky is the limit.

Tom


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 16, 2012)

Success!

Try stuffing a burger with smoked cheese, and throw it on the grill

Todd


----------

